# Aussie girl considering moving to Dubai



## eyeondubai (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi there,
Hoping some expats can please give me some advice on the cost of living in Dubai. Is 16,000 dirhams a month (not including housing) a fair amount to live a reasonable life in Dubai? I would ideally like to live reasonably centrally and would be happy to share a place with others. I am very sociable so would like to be out and about meeting people, but I'm not a big drinker and could probably go without alcohol or only a small amount, I am also a keen cook so wouldn't eat out a lot and live a pretty active and healthy lifestyle. Can anyone give me any idea also what it would be like for an outgoing 25 year-old single Aussie female lving in Dubai? And is 16,000 dirhams a month, with healthcare included, a fair media salary in Dubai? Would it be possible to save any money while living a pretty active lifestyle (doing things like going to the gym, the beach, sporting events, the odd bar or restaurant?)
Any information would be much appreciated.
Thanks, have an ace day.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I think this is very liveable provided that you have your full accommodation paid by the employer. True, you won't be driving the most expensive 4x4, but if you're coming w/o major debt, 16,000 should afford you a weekly evening out w/ drinks, a nice holiday each year, hym membership, and some savings. If, however, you fall prey to the lifestyle, you could easily spend 5,000/month on car payments for a fancy ride. 

Whether or not that salary is fair really depends on your occupation, education, and experience. I think you'll find many western expats working for private businesses are making more like 25,000 + /month while western educated university teachers are bringing in a salary closer to your own.


----------



## eyeondubai (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your reply.
Any further advice would be much appreciated.
The company has offered to subsidise (pay half) of my rent for the first three months, and after that I would need to pay the full rental amount myself out of the 16,000 dirham monthly salary. Healthcare is included.
I do have some debt back home and would need to allocate probably 5000 dirhams a month to pay that off.
I don't live an extravagant life and would not be looking to buy a car or have my own flat- happy to share. I rarely drink alcohol but would like to go out and about to clubs probably once a week to socialise and for music and dancing. I'm also not into designer labels and prefer more creative (and cheap!) fashion.
Could I afford to go to a gym?
Just trying to work out whether I could have decent quality of life and out a little bit of money away living in dubai as an outgoing single girl after rent, food and debt is taken into account.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

eyeondubai said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> Any further advice would be much appreciated.
> The company has offered to subsidise (pay half) of my rent for the first three months, and after that I would need to pay the full rental amount myself out of the 16,000 dirham monthly salary. Healthcare is included.
> I do have some debt back home and would need to allocate probably 5000 dirhams a month to pay that off.
> ...


In that case, this would be a *very* tight living situation. 5000 for debt back home, plus your rent out of the remaining 10,000...ouch. You'll have to share on that salary. I'll let others comment on how much, but I would plan on setting aside another 5,000. Bills like electric run high in the warmer months, taxis are a must and will add up very quickly...to be honest w/ you, I would not take any job in Dubai that did not include housing. What industry are you working in? This is low-too low for a experienced professional in most fields.


----------



## eyeondubai (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks again for replying.
I'm a journalist with seven years' experience in newspapers. Journalism isn't traditionally a well-paid profession wherever you go, so I'm not expecting to make mega bucks like people would in banking/law, just looking to get by, pay off my debts (as I'd have to pay them off wherever I am) and experience something different. Dubai sounds like a pretty exciting place.
Do you think I should push for some kind of housing allowance/assistance, and is this likely to be forthcoming in the media industry?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Personally, I would ask them to refigure the offer to include single accommodation. The reason why they don't give it to you is so they don't have to deal w/ the rising rents (out of control) themselves. 

Bear in mind that subletting is technically illegal in the UAE. I've know of people who rented flats and then rented out the extra room. The problem w/ this is that you end up footing the bill should the rooms go unrented. 

Have you considered countries w/ a lower cost of living? Maybe Egypt?


----------



## eyeondubai (Mar 17, 2008)

I hadn't thought of Egypt- I don't know much about their English language media, but will look into it. Dubai just sounds like such a vibrant place to be, and I think it could be a good career opportunity. I will ask if there can be any provision made for accomodation allowance. Thanks for your help, anything else you or anyone else can tell me about the cost of living in Dubai would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## desertengineer (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Eyeondubai,
16000 dirhams for you will not be ok for a pretty good life in Dubai , if accomodation is not a plus .But with sharing accomodation you can manage I guess.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

if you share accomodation you could manage, if you want an apartment on your own, no chance, you will need to take 10k a month out of your salary just for accomodation.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

eyeondubai

I concur with the comments of other posters. The amount you are being offered isn't enough. You can live relatively cheaply here with some smart food shopping and as a woman you can take advantage of the numerous ladies nights in bars where you get free drinks, but accommodation costs are the killer.

The company that has offered you a job will know what the salast is worth in real terms, so I'd suggest going back to them & asking for a decent housing allowance.

Good luck


----------



## aussiejourno (Aug 28, 2008)

eyeondubai said:


> Thanks again for replying.
> I'm a journalist with seven years' experience in newspapers. Journalism isn't traditionally a well-paid profession wherever you go, so I'm not expecting to make mega bucks like people would in banking/law, just looking to get by, pay off my debts (as I'd have to pay them off wherever I am) and experience something different. Dubai sounds like a pretty exciting place.
> Do you think I should push for some kind of housing allowance/assistance, and is this likely to be forthcoming in the media industry?


Hi there - I'm heading over in October, also working in media. I agree with you that it isn't the highest paying industry, but the experience definitely makes it worthwhile in my opinion. Where will you be working?


----------

